# Royal Reef Resort Grand Cayman



## patrisha (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, now I need anyone's opinion on the Royal Reef Resort grand cayman. I did read the reviews posted but, I was hoping to get some more feedback. I have it on a 24hr hold for exchange right now and am looking into airfare. We want a nice relaxing vacation (being that I'll be 5months pregnant by then) and a nice ocean view with a beautiful beach. I've been looking at Turks and Caicos, St. John (westin which i understand we'll ever get) and Aruba (which my husband loves but, i could take it or leave it) I've never been to the Cayman's or Turks, so, i'd love to try this resort........any opinions on this one? Thanks!


----------



## KevinRS (Aug 3, 2006)

*If you got an exchange into the Reef -- TAKE IT*

I own 3 weeks there, and if you are looking for a peaceful vacation, this is the place... it is a small resort, quiet, and incredibly beautiful.  You can check out my pictures of the resort at 

www.diveorski.com/timeshares.htm

I have stayed at Westin St. John too, and I like the Reef better, none of those steep hills.......


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 4, 2006)

Previoulsy a multiple weeks owner and now an owner at Castaways' Cove (full ownership part of The Reef) and while I'm admittedly biased we love the resort, we love the island and usually spend 2-3 weeks a year there.

Be aware that it is on the east end of the island so it is away from the seven mile beach area.  I always say if you want relaxation stay on the east end and if you want tourism say in the seven mile beach area.

All units are oceanfront with an outstanding view of the Cayman blues.

If you want relaxing you've picked the perfect location.

ENJOY!


----------



## patrisha (Aug 4, 2006)

THANK YOU BOTH SOOOOOOO MUCH for your replies! I have til today at 9:45am to back out of this trade and I wasn't getting enough infor to feel comfortable about it but, KevinRS, those pictures were AWESOME! The very best pics I"ve seen of the resort so far! It looks very clean and spacious and I love that all the units have huge ocean views! (we spend alot of time on the balcony just taking it all in!) The Westin looks so "upscale" if your looking at the units but, i did hear it's a walk to the beach. Can you give me any more info on the Westin? 
I am aware of where the Reef is located am pretty sure I'm making the right decision by not staying on the busy 7mb end. We want peace and a nice beach. I just realized that it's a "Royal" resort and we've stayed at the Royal Sands and Royal Mayan in Cancun and LOVE them! 
I understand the restaurant at the Reef is not the great and might need to hit you up for some more info on which ones are the best. We do understand the island is expensive but, we'll be bringing/buying food and eating only dinner out. Thanks again for your posts-- just in time! :whoopie:


----------



## joyzilli (Aug 4, 2006)

We are here on Grand Cayman now, staying at Morritt's, but we have been over to the Reef.  It's quieter than Morritt's but a great resort, very well kept, and the rooms looked great (from what we can see when walking by).  This is our 3rd time to Morritts and the other night we went to the Lighthouse Restaurant for the first time and it was fabulous.  So good, that we are going again tonight.  I think you'll love the Reef, give it a try.


----------



## J9sling (Aug 4, 2006)

You MUST go to Portofinos while you are there...beautiful views and FABULOUSLY delicious food!!!

You will love the Reef.  My parents are owners as of 3 years ago and we visited last year.  We encountered the best snorkeling as well as a wonderfully friendly staff while we were there.  

We really enjoyed the food at the Reef as well as the Barefoot Man entertainment...gotta see him when he performs there each week.

Enjoy!

Jennie


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 5, 2006)

Quality dining is something there is no shortage of on the island.

A quick list would include:


Portofinos, reported to have a great brunch but we've never made it there for that - very good pasta meals and they do take out if you want to relax on your balcony at the Reef with a bottle of wine
Lighthouse restaurant - upscale, very good
Grand Old House - outstanding upscale restaurant
The Wharf - very good food
Over the Edge - scary place, not for the average tourist but a local hangout with good, cheaper food
The Reef restaurant - definitely take in their Caribbean buffet - great ribs and some live steel drum entertainment and at 20CI per person pretty good value
Lone Star - tex mex
Cimboco
Lobster Pot
For more extensive listing please have a look at  the Cayman Restaurant Guide


----------



## Kel (Aug 5, 2006)

*Royal Reef*

We stayed at the Reef in Oct. 2005.  The resort was very nice, quiet and relaxing.  We thought some of the meals at the Reef’s restaurant were good and some were just OK.  We would stay there again.  The East End diving was great (Maggie’s Maze was my favorite).  We won't stay on 7 mile beach again after staying on the East End.  Also, yesterday I confirmed an exchange for the Alexandra Resort in Turks and Caicos for Oct. 2007.  It was just sitting there and I grabbed it.  Turks and Caicos has been on our list for a while too.  Anything is possible.

Happy travels and best wishes with your new little one.  

Kel


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Aug 5, 2006)

patrisha said:
			
		

> THANK YOU BOTH SOOOOOOO MUCH for your replies! I have til today at 9:45am to back out of this trade and I wasn't getting enough infor to feel comfortable about it but, KevinRS, those pictures were AWESOME! The very best pics I"ve seen of the resort so far! It looks very clean and spacious and I love that all the units have huge ocean views! (we spend alot of time on the balcony just taking it all in!) The Westin looks so "upscale" if your looking at the units but, i did hear it's a walk to the beach. Can you give me any more info on the Westin?
> I am aware of where the Reef is located am pretty sure I'm making the right decision by not staying on the busy 7mb end. We want peace and a nice beach. I just realized that it's a "Royal" resort and we've stayed at the Royal Sands and Royal Mayan in Cancun and LOVE them!
> I understand the restaurant at the Reef is not the great and might need to hit you up for some more info on which ones are the best. We do understand the island is expensive but, we'll be bringing/buying food and eating only dinner out. Thanks again for your posts-- just in time! :whoopie:


 
I was under the impression that The Reef is no longer affiliated with the Royal Resorts. In fact, I seem to remember that the resort even changed its name some time ago, from The Royal Reef to The Reef.

This should not be construed as a negative comment about the resort. We own at Morritt's Tortuga Club, right next door, and I've spent many pleasant evenings at The Reef, taking advantage of their happy hour. We also shop at The Thirsty Surfer. The accommodations at The Reef are top-notch, and it's a class operation. The manner in which they treated their owners after hurricane Ivan should serve as a model for all timeshare operations.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 6, 2006)

There is still a connection although the Royals aren't managing the resort, that is done locally.  I believe that the Royals still maintain an ownership interest in the timeshare portion of the resort.


----------



## mistergizmo (Aug 6, 2006)

Caribbeansun is correct about the Royals.


----------



## TomCayman (Aug 6, 2006)

Rod in Louisiana said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that The Reef is no longer affiliated with the Royal Resorts. In fact, I seem to remember that the resort even changed its name some time ago, from The Royal Reef to The Reef.
> 
> This should not be construed as a negative comment about the resort. We own at Morritt's Tortuga Club, right next door, and I've spent many pleasant evenings at The Reef, taking advantage of their happy hour. We also shop at The Thirsty Surfer. The accommodations at The Reef are top-notch, and it's a class operation. The manner in which they treated their owners after hurricane Ivan should serve as a model for all timeshare operations.



Thx for the kind words Rod 

Actually we changed the name to "The Reef" several years ago after a quiet word to us from the Governor's office... something about needing a royal charter in order to use the word "Royal" 

We are, however, still affiliated with Royal Resorts and continue to have an excellent relationship with them, and we keep the "Royal Reef" name for the purposes of the Interval International directory.


----------



## patrisha (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all the great information! My husband and I are going Sept. 23-30 and can hardly wait! I've never been to the Caymans and we're really excited to see yet another island's culture, beaches, restaurants ect.  Now..........we just have to get our airtravel taken care of! Anyone in the northeast know the best/fastest/least expensive airlines/airport? (Newark,Philly, LGA) Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Aug 8, 2006)

We just stayed next door, at the Morritt's.  The Reef Resort is beautiful and is in a great location.  I dove a few times with a couple that stayed there and they loved it.    We also ate at Portofino's, and Over the Edge and can suggest both of them.  The service was sloooooow at Over the Edge, but we were warned beforehand and expected it. Besides, it's great location and a wonderful atmosphere.  We loved Grand Cayman and can't wait to go back.  You won't regret your choice!


----------

